# 11. Stout Guidelines



## Yob

*11.1 Dry Stout [BJCP]*

*Aroma: *Coffee-like roasted barley and roasted malt aromas are prominent; may have slight chocolate, cocoa and/or grainy secondary notes. Esters medium-low to none. No diacetyl. Hop aroma low to none.

*Appearance: *Jet black to deep brown with garnet highlights in colour. Can be opaque (if not, it should be clear). A thick, creamy, long-lasting, tan- to brown-coloured head is characteristic.

*Flavour: *Moderate roasted, grainy sharpness, optionally with light to moderate acidic/sourness, and medium to high hop bitterness. Dry, coffee-like finish from roasted grains. May have a bittersweet or unsweetened chocolate character in the palate, lasting into the finish. Balancing factors may include some creaminess, medium-low to no fruitiness, and medium to no hop flavour. No diacetyl.

*Mouthfeel: *Medium-light to medium-full body, with a creamy character. Low to moderate carbonation. For the high hop bitterness and significant proportion of dark grains present, this beer is remarkably smooth. The perception of body can be affected by the overall gravity with smaller beers being lighter in body. May have a light astringency from the roasted grains, although harshness is undesirable.

*Overall Impression: *A very dark, roasty, bitter, creamy ale.

*History: *The style evolved from attempts to capitalize on the success of London porters, but originally reflected a fuller, creamier, more "stout" body and strength. When a brewery offered a stout and a porter, the stout was always the stronger beer (it was originally called a “Stout Porter”). Modern versions are brewed from a lower OG and no longer reflect a higher strength than porters.

*Comments: *This is the draught version of what is otherwise known as Irish stout or Irish dry stout. Bottled versions are typically brewed from a significantly higher OG and may be designated as foreign extra stouts (if sufficiently strong). While most commercial versions rely primarily on roasted barley as the dark grain, others use chocolate malt, black malt or combinations of the three. The level of bitterness is somewhat variable, as is the roasted character and the dryness of the finish; allow for interpretation by brewers.

*Ingredients: *The dryness comes from the use of roasted unmalted barley in addition to pale malt, moderate to high hop bitterness, and good attenuation. Flaked unmalted barley may also be used to add creaminess. A small percentage (perhaps 3%) of soured beer is sometimes added for complexity (generally by Guinness only). Water typically has moderate carbonate hardness, although high levels will not give the classic dry finish.

*Vital Statistics:*
*OG FG IBUs SRM ABV*
1036-1050 1007-1011 30-45 25-40 4.0-5.0%

*Commercial Examples: *Guinness Draught Stout (also canned), Murphy's Stout, Beamish Stout, O’Hara’s Celtic Stout, Dorothy Goodbody’s Wholesome Stout, Orkney Dragonhead Stout, Brooklyn Dry Stout, Old Dominion Stout, Goose Island Dublin Stout

*11.2 Sweet Stout [BJCP]*

*Aroma: *Mild roasted grain aroma, sometimes with coffee and/or chocolate notes. An impression of cream-like sweetness often exists. Fruitiness can be low to moderately high. Diacetyl low to none. Hop aroma low to none.

*Appearance: *Very dark brown to black in colour. Can be opaque (if not, it should be clear). Creamy tan to brown head.

*Flavour: *Dark roasted grains and malts dominate the flavour as in dry stout, and provide coffee and/or chocolate flavours. Hop bitterness is moderate (lower than in dry stout). Medium to high sweetness (often from the addition of lactose) provides a counterpoint to the roasted character and hop bitterness, and lasts into the finish. Low to moderate fruity esters. Diacetyl low to none. The balance between dark grains/malts and sweetness can vary, from quite sweet to moderately dry and somewhat roasty.

*Mouthfeel: *Medium-full to full-bodied and creamy. Low to moderate carbonation. High residual sweetness from unfermented sugars enhances the full-tasting mouthfeel.

*Overall Impression: *A very dark, sweet, full-bodied, slightly roasty ale. Often tastes like sweetened espresso.

*History: *An English style of stout. Historically known as “Milk” or “Cream” stouts, legally this designation is no longer permitted in England (but is acceptable elsewhere). The “milk” name is derived from the use of lactose, or milk sugar, as a sweetener.

*Comments: *Gravities are low in England, higher in exported and US products. Variations exist, with the level of residual sweetness, the intensity of the roast character, and the balance between the two being the variables most subject to interpretation.

*Ingredients: *The sweetness in most Sweet Stouts comes from a lower bitterness level than dry stouts and a high percentage of unfermentable dextrins. Lactose, an unfermentable sugar, is frequently added to provide additional residual sweetness. Base of pale malt, and may use roasted barley, black malt, chocolate malt, crystal malt, and adjuncts such as maize or treacle. High carbonate water is common.

*Vital Statistics:*
*OG FG IBUs SRM ABV*
1044-1060 1012-1024 20-40 30-40 4.0-6.0%

*Commercial Examples: *Mackeson's XXX Stout, Watney's Cream Stout, St. Peter’s Cream Stout, Sheaf Stout, Marston’s Oyster Stout, Samuel Adams Cream Stout, Left Hand Milk Stout


*11.3 Oatmeal Stout [BJCP]*

*Aroma: *Mild roasted grain aromas, often with a coffee-like character. A light sweetness can imply a coffee-andcream impression. Fruitiness should be low to medium. Diacetyl medium-low to none. Hop aroma low to none (UK varieties most common). A light oatmeal aroma is optional.

*Appearance: *Medium brown to black in colour. Thick, creamy, persistent tan- to brown-coloured head. Can be opaque (if not, it should be clear).

*Flavour: *Medium sweet to medium dry palate, with the complexity of oats and dark roasted grains present. Oats can add a nutty, grainy or earthy flavour. Dark grains can combine with malt sweetness to give the impression of milk chocolate or coffee with cream. Medium hop bitterness with the balance toward malt. Diacetyl medium-low to none. Hop flavour medium-low to none.

*Mouthfeel: *Medium-full to full body, smooth, silky, sometimes an almost oily slickness from the oatmeal. Creamy. Medium to medium-high carbonation.

*Overall Impression: *A very dark, full-bodied, roasty, malty ale with a complementary oatmeal flavour.

*History: *An English seasonal variant of sweet stout that is usually less sweet than the original, and relies on oatmeal for body and complexity rather than lactose for body and sweetness.

*Comments: *Generally between sweet and dry stouts in sweetness. Variations exist, from fairly sweet to quite dry. The level of bitterness also varies, as does the oatmeal impression. Light use of oatmeal may give a certain silkiness of body and richness of flavour, while heavy use of oatmeal can be fairly intense in flavour with an almost oily mouthfeel. When judging, allow for differences in interpretation.

*Ingredients: *Pale, caramel and dark roasted malts and grains. Oatmeal (5-10%+) used to enhance fullness of body and complexity of flavour. Hops primarily for bittering. Ale yeast. Water source should have some carbonate hardness.

*Vital Statistics:*
*OG FG IBUs SRM ABV*
1048-1065 1010-1018 25-40 22-40 4.2-5.9%

*Commercial Examples: *Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Young's Oatmeal Stout, Maclay’s Oat Malt Stout, Broughton Kinmount Willie Oatmeal Stout, Anderson Valley Barney Flats Oatmeal Stout, Goose Island Oatmeal Stout, McAuslan Oatmeal Stout, McNeill’s Oatmeal Stout, Wild Goose Oatmeal Stout


----------



## RobW

Not wanting to rain on your parade Yob but these have all been done under the Style of the Week several years ago:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/44428-style-of-the-week-10510-dry-stout/


----------



## Yob

they need to be here too as was the intent if you read HERE

Parade continues unabated


----------

